# Transductor (pastilla) de guitarra



## Gizmo77 (May 22, 2006)

Bueno, ante todo un saludo a todo el foro. Soy Técnico de Sonido (titulación oficial y tal) y no sabéis la rabia que me da desconocer tantas cosas de electrónica (por no decir que no tengo ni idea) puesto que en mis estudios no entraba nada de ello. He estado buscando algo de información pero la verdad que no sé por dónde empezar (libros de electrónica 50.000 pero que me puedan explicar más o menos enfocado al audio no he visto nada).

  Desde hace unas semanas soy el técnico de una orquesta y revisando el equipo bueno... ves cosas algo chuchurrías y ale, a tirar de CRC para limpiar potenciómetros o de estañador y pasta para arreglar los conectores (lo único que sé hacer, aparte de pasar la aspiradora ). La cuestión es que uno de los músicos tiene lo que se conoce como una pastilla (transductor) que le dejó a un amigo y que se la reventó por todos los lados no dejando ni un cable puesto. ¿La razón por la que lo hizo? no lo sé la verdad, pero me da que quizás algo más pudiera estar dañado (hay marcas de estañados de los wapos). Puesto que como os digo mis conocimientos hasta la fecha son casi nulos, quisiera saber si adjuntando un par de fotos del circuito podríais decirme dónde deberían de ir los cables a estañar en cada punto. En el caso de que sea simplemente eso pues problema resuelto, y si no al menos compruebo que es algo "interno" y que más bien se va comprando otra (porque me arriesgaría a pensar que tiene quemado algo por ahí).

Esta pastilla toma dos señales de audio, una proveniente de un micrófono que se instala dentro, y otra que proviene de un piezoeléctrico que mezcladas vía dos potencíómtros van a parar a la salida. Cuenta con controles de graves y agudos y un selector AF que "imagino" sea un cambio de fase (típico cuando se usan micrófonos para evitar acoples, a costa de perder respuesta en graves al invertir la fase). Por los pingaratazos intuyo que la salida que se obtiene es bien estéreo (un canal para piezo y el otro para el micro) o balanceada (una mezcla de las dos y con polaridades distintas). 

No sé si lo que pido es algo descabellado y sin tenerlo delante es difícil pero me remití a los fabricantes para solicitarles información y como que pasaron del tema y he buscado soluciones alternativas.

Muchas gracias a todos por cualquier respuesta, ayuda o sugerencia .

PD: Sí, estoy intentando hacerle un favor al chaval ese, pero qiuzás también a mí mismo, no sabéis lo problemático que es microfonear "convencionalmente" un instrumento como la guitarra (hueca)  si el músico no es diestro y no te hace caso cuando le pides y ruegas que por favor no baile apuntando con la guitarra hacia el micrófono. A ver si arreglando el entuerto salvo las orejas de alguno evitando resonancias innecesarias gracias al micro interno.

PD2: Vaya parrafada


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

Seria interesante que nos muestres una foto para poder ayudarte en la conexion. Intenta que sea una foto lo mas cerca posbible del circuito, bien amplificadorada.

Saludos.


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 23, 2006)

Muchas gracias, hoy de tarde le pedí la cámara digital a una colega he hice unas fotos, espero que podáis interpretarlo .

Un abrazo


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

Gizmo77 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, hoy de tarde le pedí la cámara digital a una colega he hice unas fotos, espero que podáis interpretarlo .
> 
> Un abrazo



Bueno, ya podes subirlas al foro para que las veamos y analisemos.

Saludos.


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 31, 2006)

Por fin me han enviado las fotos (dios mío si viviesemos en la época de la paloma mensajera jajaja). Espero que tengan suficiente calidad para que se puedan ver bien. Como os digo simplemente es que me digáis entre qué puntos debiera de realizar los estañados de los conectores de entrada y salida así como los potenciómetros (graves y agudos) y la pila. Tengo la impresión de que al final debe de ser algo más (donde imagino que debe de ir conectados los cables de la pila parece que está un poco "flambeado" ehem, no sé chicos, pero yo cuando algo no lo sé, pregunto, no me aventuro). En el caso de que sea esa la trágica noticia me da que será cuestión de comprar otra (si los gentiles fabricantes no me enviaron ni una mísera respuesta, poco van a hacer por querer reparar el charrito).

Bueno, sin más adjuntaré las imágenes que si no me enrollo de la manera .

Muchas gracias a todos.

PD: Que sí, que me voyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 31, 2006)

No sé si se podrá ver bien, porque cuando intento ver el mensaje no consigo ver la imagen amplificadorada, por si acaso intentaré dejar un archivo comprimido.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2006)

Hola, mis ojos ven esto..

Saludos.


----------



## Gizmo77 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bueno, en vista de qiue soy un zanahoria de los buenos he hecho una especie de esquema con el PowerPoint. 

  Un cordial saludo desde Asturias, España


----------

